# Help me choose plants! C:



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Alright, I just got a brand spankin' new 10 gallon. By time I am done with it, I would enjoy it for it be fully planted! It will have sand as main substrate, then there will be a rise/"hill" where those compact pebble type substrate will be.​ 





​ 
I am starting with anacharis. Currently it shall be floated, later on, I will most likely place it into the substrate. One plant down!​ 
Alright, next is baby tears. I find it to have such a peaceful look. Does anybody know where to find these?? Also, do you guys think it would look good draped over a terra cotta pot?? If not, should I place something on the sand for it to appear it is growing on the sand? OR, should I simply use moss? Keep in mind, this is a MAN'S tank! ​ 
I would like to get some val, too. So basically I think I am aiming for a terra cotta pot covered in either baby tears or moss, then val, anacharis, and something else surrounding the pot. Crypts? Swords? What do you guys think?? Suggestions much appreciated!​ 

On a last note, does anyone know what this plant is?​ 







(Not the dark green "grass" one, the light green plant!)​ 
It is THRIVING at my PetCo and is $3. Like, within a week it has over doubled in size. It is thick, gorgeous, and I would kill for it to be in my tank. I don't really know what it is, though. And there was a gorgeous potted plant in there that I Googled searched and it wasn't aquatic.  So I am skeptical until any of you can confirm!!​


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your new tank! If you're like me, you'll get it all set up and continue to find plants you want to add.... then you'll think "hmm, I think I need a bigger tank for my plants!" lol Or, you'll buy them anyway, knowing you don't have room, and float the new ones in your current tank, with the knowledge that you're blocking the light for your established plants.... then will still be back to thinking "hmm, I think I need a bigger tank for my plants!" hehehe

Anyway... I don't really know lots about the different plants (especially the ones I don't have), but that one in the photo COULD be pennywort. I bought some stems about 3 weeks ago, the shop assistant didn't know what it was, so I looked & looked at photos... the closest I got was pennywort. It looks similar to what I bought. I didn't have luck with it... it all melted. 

You could also try a java fern or anubia. You'd want to attach these to either some driftwood or a rock, as the rhizome needs to be exposed and not under gravel or sand. They're both easy to care for and I believe that low lighting is fine for them. I attached my java fern to some driftwood using some fishing line. The roots eventually attach to whatever you've used.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I am wanting to attach _something_ to the terra cotta pot! So perhaps I will attach an anubias and lay something on top of the sand for the baby tears to grow upon...? Hmm....

No, it is definitely not pennywort. Pennywort is too dark, the leaves are too large, and it just isn't grouped right. It is like water sprite-ish, except sprite has more narrow "leaves" and this one has like... more surface area leaves? LOL!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's my java fern...










This photo was a month or so ago, so the roots are thicker/denser now than the photo shows. The piece of wood is about 7" long, to give you an idea on overall size.

I was just thinking though that a java fern might get too big for your 10 gal. So, maybe a smaller variety of anubia... I think they grow very slowly and there are varieties that stay smaller, and some that get larger.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

laughing said:


> It is like water sprite-ish, except sprite has more narrow "leaves" and this one has like... more surface area leaves? LOL!


:crazy:


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I would have to "justify" to get a larger tank, LOL! Ya, I am considering some "nano" anubias types... Hmm...

And great desciptions, huh??

What about "Green Temples" anyone?


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Im green with envy! Some of the plants your thinking of struggles to grow nicely in my tanks! Plus we dont seem to get such a big variety here


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Ludwigia maybe...It reminds me of narrow-leaved ludwigia..but the color is wrong...? IDK Bacopa also comes to mind...

I have water lettuce in my sorority. My girls LOVE it cuz it floats. I also LOVE crypt. wendtii it grows in almost any condition and my bettas love hiding in its leaves. If I had only one plant it would be that!

You can get baby tears from liveaquaria.com. I love the way it looks! And I love java/christmas/flame moss. It looks so pretty!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok so I am thinking of mainly having val with some crypt accents... I think I will try the wendtii. 

So I should stick with baby tears? :3 

I will see which plants grow better is a finer substrate.... that might decide for me! Lol!

Should I use jungle val?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I also recommend moss...java/christmas/flame...its harder to find though.

Here are pics 

Also, it is MUCH prettier IRL. A lovely spring green color. My camera phone just suc at taking pics! The smaller ones are in low light and are about the size you buy them (from PS like in the PM I sent ya) and there's 4 there. The larger one is about 3 weeks worth of growth with high lighting. That's 2 plants with 2 baby plants added today 

Last is my bacopa. Its grown like crazy since I bought it


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Those pictures are making this hard ob me! Now I want to buy the pack of them! I think the wendtti and some italian val would look AMAZING. 

I honestly think I should return the silk plants I bout and get they pack and one or two itallian vals... how much was the pack again?


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

$8.99 for 4 plants . I think it would look AWESOME!! AND They help with the water quality.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Cant I get one of you to try and post them to South Africa?  I would love some of those plants!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Nowzem, what plants are you showing in the first 2 photos? Also, how big do they grow, if you know? Thanks!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

GRRAAAWWWRRRR!!!!!

I am frustrated right now. I went out to get some, and the worker is all, "Oh yeah, they're not sold in all our stores. You have to go to _____ PetSmart."

That one is a good 10ish miles from my place. -.- I will get some soon... maybe tomorrow or Friday. Gosh.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have decided I am too impatient and want to put together my tank and work on cycling it. I am on my way to the other PetSmart. ;3


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

HAHAHA! Too cute..sounds like me LOL

Those plants are cryptocoryne wendtii "green" and... I think I read they grow to 16"  Mine aren't that big yet...More like 4-6"

I might could send them to SA...but its probably highly illegal to do so ((


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya. On my way :3 I am too into this. I thought my AB fish was here today and got so crushed when I found it was a phone so I decided to go to be cheered up. LOL


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

BANANA PLANTS, HNNGGG

Hngggggggggggggggggg, theyre soooo funny, and grow like mad. I love these dumb things.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+791&pcatid=791 

I bought mine from sweetaquatics, but they take forever there D:<

Probs my favorite, silly plant.

One of mine, it grows fast and tall XD (taller now)


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like Anubias Nana! I think it's pretty and my betta sleeps on it all the time. I also like Marimo moss balls. They look so cool and they even roll around on their own occasionally! Isn't that freaky???


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

TaraJets said:


> I also like Marimo moss balls. They look so cool and they even roll around on their own occasionally! Isn't that freaky???


I decided a couple months ago that I wanted moss, but would just wait to see some in one of the shops. Still haven't seen any, probably wont. So, I'm getting some java moss off of ebay in a few days.

But, a few weeks ago I saw some balls of moss (shop assistant didn't know what type it was, might have been marimo balls....)(and I would have gotten a couple, but they were about $15 EACH) but they were just floating mid-water! Reminded me of mines in the ocean! Would be neat to see where these sorts of moss balls decide to go each day... "hmm, a bit cold. I'll go near the heater". lol Or the fish can have a game of Moss Ball... first fish to push his moss ball to the other side wins!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Are banana plants easy to keep, Pew? (I had a beagle who recently passed...anyways, when you said" pew..pewpewpew"and pointed your finger at her, she would go all crazy and run around like mad and your name reminds me of her <3)

I love the bananas  heehee.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

nowzem said:


> Are banana plants easy to keep, Pew? (I had a beagle who recently passed...anyways, when you said" pew..pewpewpew"and pointed your finger at her, she would go all crazy and run around like mad and your name reminds me of her <3)
> 
> I love the bananas  heehee.



Yeah, they just sit there, lookin all derp and cute. I use fertilizer and a decent bit of light and they like it. Lower maintenance, but they dont like too strong of a current. You kinda...sit them...on the gravel (no marbles/barebottom) and they root out in a day or two. Creepy white roots, but its cute in a way.

The tubers on the bottom, the nanas, cant be buried completely.

Id recommend :BBB


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

A PetCo, 3 PetSmarts, and a fish store later I came home with;

(2) baby wendtti, (1) corkscrew val, (1) bunch of java moss, and (1) large bunch of moneywort for$ 15 ;3

I also came home with (1) dead AB fish. Yaaaay.... Ironically, I no longer need the plants... I will see about a live guarantee to see about a new male, though. God this fish is gorgeous...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I sorries...I saw that :c The water was hot right? Did it have a heat pack? it may have malfunctioned. Also, if it does, check it wasnt a handwarmer...you never know. (Theyre different)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

No heat pack. Nope. Just my usual temp in this area. It was over a 100* today... the water was so ridiculously warm. Chard and I discussed, next time more water, more insulation, cooler day. Maybe even ship the fish to the post office instead?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That might be good, was it on your doorstep?! D:

I sorries, though. Chard's good with that sort of stuff, so Im sure it'll be fine.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, he is always so patient with me.

No, mailbox. And im so pissed. I had a package a couple hours earlier thinking it was him that I had to pick up from the apartment office. Like c'mon, why didn't my fish get put in there, rather a metal mailbox on a 100* day?!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im so sorry!! :c Next time things will be better  <3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I will post pics of all the plants in the morning!! So keep an eye out  the tank turned out gorgeous.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

That sucks! Sorry


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your fish.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

It was heart breaking, but it'll be alright. A new fish will occupy the tank, and I should receive him soon enough! Hey, I get to "shop" for a new fish without cleaning out my wallet


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

*Chosen!*

Well, here are the cute plants I got. C: I only wanted Italian Val & Wendtii, but they were out of straight Italian and instead got the Corkscrew. Ain't it cute?? And 2 baby wendtii... Hopefully they grow out nicely! Since those babies aren't much cover, I went and got the moneywort, too. It was $4 for that huge bundle, so I went for it. That's also java moss which, when I become less lazy, I will attach to the pot so it'll grow over it nicely. As well, a moss ball! I would put anacharis in, but everyone says theirs die with nutrients & fertilizers as well as bright light. 

So, here they are!








Corkscrew Val & Moss Ball








Moneywort








Baby wendtti C:








Java moss!








Put together (kind of...)


Any care tips, guys?? I really want them to live! I only have the incandescent lighting that came with the 10 gallon, should I get some flourescent bulbs for it? What else?! They need to get a move on with their growth! ;D​


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

It's awesome !!!! Diana


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Won't the J.moss go on the pot.Wrap it with fishingline.Just a thought.It s great Betta will love it.Diana


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Diana; yes! I am planning on tying it on today or tomorrow. I was just too lazy last night, LOL! Hopefully it will drape it nicely and grow well around the inside so the betta will have a cozy bed! 

Thank you for the compliments, Diana! I love all your tanks, by the way!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

*Plant-Savy peeps!*

After hours of grueling research, I have found what I need in making these plants BEAST so-to-speak... Lol 

I need at least 2wpg. So for 10 gallons, I should be getting about 20 watts. But it says for my tank, I should be using about 25-30 watts. *Does that mean I should use a 30 watt bulb for EACH light bulb, or should I get (2) 15 watt lightbulbs? :-?*

All of them enjoy the 78* range. Optimum growth is about there. I am *hopefully* getting my heater today, and the woman said it was an adjustable one so I am dying to see! If it is I can set it to 78* so it never heats past that. *If I catch it going over, would placing ice in the tank cause it to cool to fast and shock my plants?* 

I think my pH will be fine for all of them, I may have to lower it some more, but I think I am set in this aspect!

*What are the best fertilizers that are RICH in iron?* Both the val & the wendtii need a good amount of iron and trace minerals to grow well & fast. 

For my wendtii, what are good *root tabs*? I have been reading the wendtii feed off their roots and need really good nutrients. Or, *will the fertilizer be enough?*

THANK YOU!!​


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Root tabs are a kind of fertilizer for plants that absorb via their roots. They come in lots of brands, API makes one I think, and its sold everywhere.

Seachem Excel is a great one!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I am looking at SeaChem Flourish Tabs currently... I know the wendtii take mostly from their roots & I found that if I do put a tab in there quickly, maybe their leaves won't melt from being moved! Yaay! 

Is SeaChem generally expensive? :/


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't want to add too many chemicals because I _will_ be adding a betta in there. I know things are better when "left alone" but for a few months I want to add this in so the plants can get a move on! They really need to grow! I mean, look at the pics, lol. 

Once they get going I think some fertilizer & bright light will do. I will stop with the tabs, iron, and CO2.

None of this will harm my betta, right?!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Your tank looks really nice! I love the corkscrew val! I have some small ones myself, and also I have the regular thin val, but I like the corkscrew more.

Can I be your betta? lol I'm just imagining how nice a moss padded pot would be to sleep in. (might make myself one!)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I really love this 10 gallon.. my 2.5 I feel is too small and my 20 gal so large I feel of it to be an annoyance. 

Don't tell anybody buuut... I think I might upgrade my other male to a 10 gallon, too. I will be tarred and feathered but c'mon, the size isn't that large but gives SO MUCH MORE space to the betta!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I got some SeaChem Flourish Root Tabs. C: 

They were only $15 for 10 tabs and I only need 3. The tabs last about 3 months according to the package. So if this one pack really lasts me about 9 months, I would be happy! ;D

There are some CO2 fizz tabs at PetCo on sale. It is like a pack of 8 for $3. I will pick some up for a try! 

I got brighter bulbs but I guess I shouldn't use them.. the ones I have are incadescemt 15 watts so I have 30 watts with the two bulbs... I will try to get some fluorescent 15 watts to get the maximum light in there and save some energy!

Sound good guys???


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

I got the Saechem flourish L.With iron .Put the teaspoon per gal it said.And started planting.I sneeze and snorted.I knew I could smell blood ( iron in it I guess) Still going to use it.Just won't mess with tank after.The plants do love it !! Diana


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

It is the iron stuff but the tabs you put undervtheir roots because I have wendtii which gets nutrients from their roots. I hope mine have the same reaction! And it does have that metal blood smell... YUCK!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the seachem flourish root tabs  AND I highly recommend fluorescent lighting. I HATE incandescent...its less energy efficient and looks ugly <3 LOL


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

YO, this stuff is cool, in case youre still looking around.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsf&1306643730 :B


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Nowzem- I just put one tab under each of the wendtii and the val.. is that really it? LOL. And I wrote on your wall that I was trying to get fluorescent. ^^ I am hopefully getting Co2 tabs tomorrow or Saturday so they can start getting the most of their lighting! 

Pew- I looked just cuz you said 'yo'. I have my plants now but thank you(; I might get some later on though I am looking for something to float. ;B


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Hehehe... I knew I had hitchhikers because they keep snails and shrimp and sometimes fish in the tanks. I purposely didn't rinse off the plants... ;D I saw a teeny snail the other day. Its kinda like opening a present! I can't wait to see what I get! Gonna have fun selling them lololol


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahahaa I did that too  My female bettas ate every single snail in under 5 minutes! () I DO rinse them if they have stupid algae on them though.

I replied 

Also...as long as you don't overdose none of that should harm your betta. 

Yup, all you gotta do is stick the little tabs in the substrate 

Like I said in the VM, the CO2 tabs are most likely a waste of money. I wouldn't worry about CO2 atm. The systems are really expensive (the liquid and tabs are not good investments) and its easier to find plants that will thrive without additional CO2. I'm building a CO2 for my planted 55g right now and its gonna run me upwards of $200.  C.wendtii and val are good choices. I don't know much about moneywort but I'm sure it is too.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Both of them will will grow great and quickly without Co2? Yaaaay


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have CO2 in my tanks yet and you saw the pics. I also only recently (um, 2 days ago) added root tabs (because my fish prob produce a lot of waste for the plants...) and here is what my 55g looks like. I have an 80w T5HO 10,000K bulb.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

How do you find what spectrum a bulb has? Does it say on the package?


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Nowzem,your tank is beautiful.Please share pic of you set of C02 when you get it in.Bet it's going to be growing like crazy.I can't pay that .But wish I could.I hope mine plants grow with good light, and feeding them.filter.We see....Diana


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Yup. Its listed on the package.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks! I really love that tank!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Mwahahaha! I shall have lush plants in no time!

Co2 is so expensive.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Try using c02 from airsoft/paintball guns ;D Cheaper that way.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Pew- how would I set it up to my tank? :S


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No idea. BUT

I do know that its doable and cheaper.... B: (yeah Im no help. Sigh.)

Try asking theplantedtank.net or whatever, that's where Ive seen it. Usually in what they consider "nano" tanks, which to us is...a regular tank.

FFFF. D;

I think its the same kind of hookup (whatever that is) for cO2, but modded just with the new tanks. I think the diffuser's the same too. Those are pretty :|


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Omg pew I love how you say things... I swear I forum stalkvyou just because you're so enjoyable LOL

I posted there 3 times not once got a response... *sigh*


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its hard to get a response, yeah :c 

And thank you B: <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Its the truth!

And I will browse other peoples threads... WHOOOHOOO! I just got a table thing for free from the bf's grandpa that can hold my new 10 gallon and has a cabinet for fishy supplies! ;D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Eeee ;D Im jelly.

I just bought an amazon sword o3o

Hope it lives.


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

Amazon are pretty easy to grow.You can do it ! Mine already have babies on they'er spikes.Diana


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope so! Mine are babies now, cute though. I need more gravel for them, Ive only got about an inch in the tank and like 1.5-2 inches in a mound for them >.<

Need root tabs, too. fjkalshdfkjhsdk


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Amazon swords should be easy. I purposely got easy plants cuzz I don't take disappointment well D; 

Guys! Weather is getting so hot now I think I missed my shipping chance... which means I might have to wait until august to ship. Oh noes! Im kinda bummed... but at least my plants will have a few months to grow and the tank can fully cycle!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

PLANTS ARE MORE EXPENSIVE THAN THE FISH!

....justsayin'....


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmm its not the CO2 that's expensive but the set up. Go to AA (aquarium advice) Plantedtank is lame. I'm a member there and I never get replies. IMO a CO2 set up is not worthwhile if you don't love your plants  

What do you mean you missed your shipping times? For...? Can't you use cold packs? Jenn offers coldpacks when its hot...

I have spent a lot on plants and fish...its not so much the fish as their habitats that are expensive! <3 So worthwhile though.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

True words :B I send plants sometimes to members (like clippings from my crazy growers) who have trouble with affording plants, because yeah- thats nuts yo.

Ive spent $60 easily in a few months on em DX


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I LOVE MY PLANTS! Lol 

And it'll be 110*+ the rest of summer, cold packs aren't going to do much unless I go for express which I don't have another $20 for. ;(


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Booo :c


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Ahhhhh  Well, yeah, that probably is not wise. I'd ship the fish instead of getting CO2, personally LOL.

92• here. <3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Well we were going to go for it but then realized Money is a holiday and mail will not go out so were a day behind more. AND weather has been lying. It wasn't supposed to get over 100* yesterday and it was 102*. So we don't know if it is worth the risk.... Basically next Monday I will check out the weather and decide if it is safe enough! The fish is already paid for (its a replacement) so..... CO2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL! I meant for express teehee, but hey, its your show, so run it! <3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Today its 88*.... I might be able to get my fish! ;D

And nawww don't have 20 dollars. Well I do but its for other things. ^^


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I went shopping today and I _had_ $20 LOL.

Finally found some Java Fern that I've been wanting though!


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

laughing said:


> PLANTS ARE MORE EXPENSIVE THAN THE FISH!
> 
> ....justsayin'....


 Yep !! Your right.lolDiana


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Whenever I get paid it somehow disappears... either at a pet store or for the man! I have controlled most of my impulse buying though. I actually RESEARCH before buying things now!

After 3 weeks, my anacharis has produced 2 almost fully grown pieces! 

My val is browning on one leaf, how do I trim it off??


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

I had a yard sale today..just to pay back my hubby, fish aren't his thing really.I only made $140.00 And that's about what spent on just palnts.
Di


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I take from my mom, we don't make that much! I have recently stopped asking though, I would like to pay off my current debt! I feel bad asking for loans, but if my fish or plants need something am I supposed to let them die and lose everything IVE paid for??


----------



## Diana S (May 3, 2011)

laughing said:


> I take from my mom, we don't make that much! I have recently stopped asking though, I would like to pay off my current debt! I feel bad asking for loans, but if my fish or plants need something am I supposed to let them die and lose everything IVE paid for??


I was bad in spending that much .That's why I paid it back.We'er trying to buy a house here.So I can't get crazy spending. Don't go to ebay live plants...lol But I only have one ( O.K two) buyer on ebay.lol Di


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I have stopped to pay back & so I can pay for things more myself.

Honestly, its not so much the fish I am addicted to. It is the tanks, decor, plants, aquascaping, etc. The fish just get it all started!


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

laughing said:


> Honestly, its not so much the fish I am addicted to. It is the tanks, decor, plants, aquascaping, etc. The fish just get it all started!


Glad to know I'm not the only one who feels this way!! lol


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> Anyway... I don't really know lots about the different plants (especially the ones I don't have), but that one in the photo COULD be pennywort.


(Has Pennywort)

It's not Pennywort... and don't get it. I dunno why but ever since I've gotten it........... it's VERY fragile. When cleaning it off if you crush the stem slightly the whole thing just bleh's...

the plant in the photo LOOKS like this stuff I just saw at mine in these little plastic bag... things... OURS ARE 8 bucks though! LUCKY! 
It said 'For Beginners' on the package so... I say go for it...

As for your Anacharis? 
All I can say is... *Shakes your hand* Good Luck...


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Why 'good luck' on the anacharis? Its doing extremely well and handles AQ salt amazingly.

I got moneywort, not pennywort. It is still adjusting but I think it is doing well! Moneywort and pennywort BIG DIFFERENCE!

It is lemon bacopa, as stated in earlier posts, by the way.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

NOOOOO!!!

My val is shedding it's leaves badly, I will trim it up. And my wendtii is melting! ;( Hopefully it will grow back, though.

I cannot find the lights, either. Grrr! But I have my mollies in there now so I don't have to worry about jumping if I need" ghetto" lighting... hehehe C;


----------

